# الخس وما ادراك ما الخس!!



## candy shop (22 أغسطس 2007)

هل تعلم أن الخس يهدئ الاعصاب ويمتص الروائح الكريهة 


أكدت نتائج الأبحاث الحديثة ، فائدة الخس في تهدئة الأعصاب ،لاحتوائه على مادة اللاكتوكاريوم التي من أهم تأثيراتها تهدئة الأعصاب. 


وأوضحت الأبحاث أن الخس يستخدم مسكنًا للآلام، ومنظفًا للدم ومهدئًا وملينًا، ويعتبر جيدًا للامساك، نظرًا لاحتوائه على كمية كبيرة من الألياف وكذلك مقويًا للبصر، لاحتوائه على فيتامين أ.
كما يؤثر على امتصاص الروائح الكريهة، نظرًا لاحتوائه على مادة الكلورفيل التي تمتص الروائح الكريهة من الجسم، ولذلك يستخدم مباشرة بعد أكل الثوم والبصل للتخلص من رائحتيهما الكريهتين.
ويعتبر الخس من أهم الخضروات، فهو مرطب للمعدة ومهدئ للسعال الشديد، كما أنه يقاوم حموضة المعدة وخاصة بذوره التي تستخدم كمسكن ومنوم، ويستعمل الخس لعلاج الالتهابات الجلدية والحمرة وآلام الحروق حيث تستخدم الأوراق الطازجة للخس على هيئة لزقات موضعية لتسكين الآلام وإزالة الأورام والالتهابات

منقوووووووول​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الخس وما ادراك ما الخس!!*

خس ايه يا كاندى كفايه ...........شوفى لنا موضوع فى لحمه ويا ريت لو ضانى هههههههههههه ..........لا بجد معلومات جامده .............ميرسى وربنا معاكى .


----------



## candy shop (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الخس وما ادراك ما الخس!!*

يا ساتر يا دونا ارحمى نفسك شويه

خلاص الفطار بكره

كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا حببتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الخس وما ادراك ما الخس!!*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> يا ساتر يا دونا ارحمى نفسك شويه
> 
> خلاص الفطار بكره
> 
> كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا حببتى​



+ ما أنا كده    آجى على الاخر وعينيىّ تزغلل هههههههههههه ......... تعالى افطرى معايا ......صدقينى مش عزومة مراكبيه .


----------



## قلم حر (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الخس وما ادراك ما الخس!!*

كل دا بالخس !!
موضوع ممتاز و معلومات مميزه جدا .
شكرا ليكي .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الخس وما ادراك ما الخس!!*

بالهنا والشفا يا دونا يا حببتى

كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الخس وما ادراك ما الخس!!*

شكراااااااااااا ليك يا قلم حر

على الرد

وكل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## muheb (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الخس وما ادراك ما الخس!!*

مرسي على المعلمة الجميلة


----------



## candy shop (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الخس وما ادراك ما الخس!!*

ميرسى يا muheb

لمشاركتك​


----------



## shatha (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الخس وما ادراك ما الخس!!*

الخس كمان ينحف يا كاندي 
جميل الخس للرجيم الخس 
وشكرا على المعلومات ديه


----------



## shatha (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الخس وما ادراك ما الخس!!*

سوري يا كاندي لخبطني الخس رديت على الخس بموضوع الدموع 
هههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الخس وما ادراك ما الخس!!*

ولا يهمك يا حببتى

شكراااااااا لمشاركتك يا shatha​


----------



## اني بل (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الخس وما ادراك ما الخس!!*

يااااااااااااااه كل دا في الخس، جميل اوي

انا عن نفسي بحب سلطة الخس اوي وكمان بحب الملفوووف وبكلهم كتير      

 وعلى فكرة ان كان عندك معلومات عن الملفوف فياريت تشاركنا فيها​


----------



## candy shop (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الخس وما ادراك ما الخس!!*

اولا شكراااااااااا للرد

ثانيا من عينى لو اى طلب يبقى فى

منتدى المطبخ

وانا فى فى الانتتظار​


----------



## viviane tarek (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*حلللللللللللللو
:286:
جدااااااااااااااا"جداااااااااااااااااا"
:36_1_11:
معلومات مغيدة 
دة مش غريب عليكى
يا كاندى يا جميلة
:15_3_36[1]: ​*


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *حلللللللللللللو​*
> *:286:*
> *جدااااااااااااااا"جداااااااااااااااااا"*
> *:36_1_11:*
> ...


 

ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى ولتشجيعك​


----------



## mero_engel (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*ينهار اسود كل دا من الخس *
*طب ما تديني شويه من اللي معاكي *
*ميرسي اووي يا كاندي علي المعلومات الجميله*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ينهار اسود كل دا من الخس *
> 
> *طب ما تديني شويه من اللي معاكي *
> *ميرسي اووي يا كاندي علي المعلومات الجميله*
> ...


 

من بكره تاكلى خس اوكى

منتظره الاجابه 

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا 

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات جميله يا كاندى 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات جميله يا كاندى
> 
> ميرررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كوكو​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا

للموضوع والمعلومات الراائعه جدا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا
> 
> للموضوع والمعلومات الراائعه جدا
> 
> الرب يبارككم​


شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------



## النور الجديد (15 فبراير 2010)

بجد معلومات جميله 
ومفيده جدا يا كاندى 
سلمت يمناك
نحن ننتظر كل ما هو جديد
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## youhnna (15 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااا كاندى للمعلومة
خاصة بحب الخس
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ارووجة (16 فبراير 2010)

يلا كووويس بقالنا يومين مناكل خسسسس  
شكرا عالمعلومات الجميلة ياقمر


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> بجد معلومات جميله
> ومفيده جدا يا كاندى
> سلمت يمناك
> نحن ننتظر كل ما هو جديد
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> شكراااااااا كاندى للمعلومة
> خاصة بحب الخس
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> يلا كووويس بقالنا يومين مناكل خسسسس
> شكرا عالمعلومات الجميلة ياقمر



ميرسى ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## ناتو (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا  للمعلومات  ولكن   هل  بتعرفوا  ان  الي  بياكلوا  خس  كتير  بيقولوا  الاطباء  انهم  بيخلفوا  بنات  اكتر  =====دونا  وبس  والباقي  خس.....


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 فبراير 2010)

*معلومات جميلة اوى 
كل ده بالخص بس 
ميرسى لك كتير ماما كاندى 
المسيح يباركك
*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (18 فبراير 2010)

خس اه موضوع مهم فى الايام دى صيام بقى بس انا مش بحب الخس


----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2010)

ناتو قال:


> شكرا  للمعلومات  ولكن   هل  بتعرفوا  ان  الي  بياكلوا  خس  كتير  بيقولوا  الاطباء  انهم  بيخلفوا  بنات  اكتر  =====دونا  وبس  والباقي  خس.....



شكراااااااااااااااا ناتو

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *معلومات جميلة اوى
> كل ده بالخص بس
> ميرسى لك كتير ماما كاندى
> المسيح يباركك
> *​



شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> خس اه موضوع مهم فى الايام دى صيام بقى بس انا مش بحب الخس



ليه ده الخس جميل 

جربى حطيه على السلطه
​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا جدا

 للمعلومات الجميلة دى​


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا جدا
> 
> للمعلومات الجميلة دى​


شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------

